# My Entry...Mikko..



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

Mikko.... My newest boy...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

How pretty! :3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow !!! Man i love CT's! The only problem is when i have a female CT i dont have a male, but when i have a maleCT i dont have a female lol. 

BTW hes beautiful i love the dark red on him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking boy!! I had one named Mikko a while ago.


----------



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you...


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

_I love CTs!!! Very nice fish!! _


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

pretty! good luck! =]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

rooroober said:


> _I love CTs!!! Very nice fish!! _


Me too i just want a pair of halfmoons now.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cute fish, he look's like my Ro-my *lol*


----------

